

Does Digg Have a Secret Co-Founder in the Attic? - kwamenum86
http://blog.wired.com/business/2008/11/kevin-rose-is-k.html

======
nostrademons
Not news to us since ojbyrne posts here, but it's nice to see Owen getting
some of the recognition he deserves.

------
mikeryan
So what is a co-founder? Kevin came up with the concept and paid Owen to
implement it. Owen may have been there since the beginning and undoubtedly had
an influence in its direction, but a "founder"? Dunno seems to be a gray area.

~~~
ojbyrne
I've never been clear on that myself. So I'll suggest a simple test - let's
look at another company from the same keiretsu - pownce.com. Leah Culver has
been a salaried employee since the beginning, and is described as a "founder."

What's the difference? What makes a "founder?" Significant equity? I pass. At
some point in time others in the enterprise thought of you as a "founder?" I
pass. At some point later on people decided you weren't a founder? I fail on
that one.

~~~
alaskamiller
Are you a hot young blonde girl? I think that's the litmus test.

~~~
ojbyrne
What I find fascinating is that I've been following Kevin's advice about PR -
tweet, comment, etc. etc. It works, though it takes some basic notoriety to
start with, and some persistence.

~~~
alaskamiller
Well he also lives in SF where every other woman working in PR has the hots
for him.

